# Stocking Advice?



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay so getting a new 150 gallon tank. The biggest I've had so far and want to know your input on what fish I should get? 

1. 10 Red-Bellied Piranhas, some kind of large catfish(will only have driftwood and sand with a few low maintenance plants, don't want to put my hand in too much.
2. 200 neon tetras or cardinals or white cloud minnows(CLASSIC) or some other small,cheap, schooling fish(lots of driftwood and plants)
3. 1 South American Arrowana with 50 or so corydoras(less wood, some plants)
4. Your suggestion?

Thanks, also ask for any specs if you need them


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I know people put guppies in with their red-bellies as snacks, along with neon tetras. Remember to feed them or say goodbye to your neons. 

-Gordon


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I vote for the tetras, a tank looks a lot better with a huge number of tiny fish than just a couple of big ones, but then, that's just what I prefer!  A specimen tank could look good as well, but I find that a pleasing "max" ratio in my tanks of adult fish length to tank depth is 1/3. I moved my cichlids from a 12" to an 18" wide tank and the difference it made to the aesthetics with my 6" acei was AMAZING.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

discus! with a group of tetras, how about congos? and a large group of some sort of coridoras =D 
few plants: vals, swords..


----------



## Brooklyngal (Jul 24, 2011)

I say go for an arrowana. I'm sure they're neither common nor cheap, but red-tailed gold arrowanas are absolutely stunning fish, IMO.

otherwise, I'd go for discus, group of redline sharks, (altum?) angels, a big group of cories, a pair or harem of rams, and a big group of congo tetras.


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

option 1, just seems to limited, nowhere to go from there... and Im sure you want to keep all your digits... same with option 3, love them but when they are huge and you cant keep anything else in the tank what then.... option number 2 seems the best to me...


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I vote for option 2. I have several WCMM (White Cloud Mountain Minnows) and they are great little fish. I would love to see a school of 100+ of them! Depending on how many WCMMs you got, you could also get a school of cory cats.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love the Asian rummynose. I'd love to do a tank of those with a 2nd larger fish. Unfortunately they are hard to find. I think if you do a small fish school you need a larger fish for each to compliment the other. 150 gallon is a big tank!


----------



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

I also really like the idea of a school of 100+ smaller fish. More unusual, and gives you much more flexibility in terms of species and plants


----------



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get large amounts of fish for cheap? Say neon tetras...


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

jayheuk said:


> Anyone know where I can get large amounts of fish for cheap? Say neon tetras...


Talk to your non-chain LFS. They should be able to order any of the more common tetras for you, and if you buy a lot you may be able to work out a price break.

In my experience it is pick up your order when the supplier drops delivers them to the LFS. That way they go straight from the supplier to your tank.


----------



## Phact (Jul 12, 2011)

Go for the tetras/schooling fish! With maybe a few bigger fish like Dwarf Rainbows or something along those lines.

If you want schooling fish that get a bit more size on them, look into Harlequin Rasboras (Trigonostigma heteromorpha). 
For something that schools really well, the Rummynose tetra is AWESOME in big groups.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Neon Tetras are $1/ea at PetSmart on sale. So are Cardinals. IMHO, Discus can be gorgeous, but a lot of work (2 of mine decided to pair off and killed all the rest). Any regular Arrowana will outgrow 150g. Any number of tetras (except rummynoses) will not school unless they have something to be afraid of (i.e. larger fish).

Some oddball ideas that I tried and liked: 2 female + 1 male black molly - watch your 150g get overstocked in < 6 months. Mollies also school and good algae eaters.

A group of Blood Pigeons and 20-30 cardinals. Pigeons have lots of personality, big and bright against greenery. Watch Cardinals in tight formation.

YMMV


----------



## CL0NE1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would have to agree with blooklyngal...the arrowana is such an elegant fish and I have never met anyone that has one. For tank mates, I would probably choose a black ghost knife and a leopard cactus pleco. For plants, I would probably do 3 or 4 tall aponogetons in each of the back corners and maybe some bolbitis attached to large drift wood. I say aponogetons because they will get tall and stay thin until they are floating all over the surface of the tank. This will assist with keeping the arrowana from jumping at the top, since they are a flight risk, but keep them out of the way for swimming room. I say bolbitis because it is a very strong plant that likes any light conditions and fans out so you can trim it to take the shape you want.

...you are a very lucky individual. I can only DREAM of getting my wife to agree to a 90 gallon let alone a 150 gallon tank...I managed to get a 55 gallon out of her though.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

1. Piranhas are very messy. You can't really do much with their tanks beyond adding wood. 
3. Arowanas depending on species many need 300gallon tank minimum. 
Plus so many end up dead on the floor once they get big, even with lids. 

2. I love large schools of fish. If you can afford them +1 for Roselines 
Congo Tetras or Emperor Tetras are fab also. 

Smaller fish Neons, Glowlights, Rummy Noses, all good. Maybe get 30 of each ?? Plus big school of Cory Cats. 

Another fav of mine are Clown Loaches, colorful and crazy.


----------



## CL0NE1 (Jul 27, 2011)

If we are going with smaller schooling fish, I would go with...

acquarium levels:

top- 25 marble or silver hatchet fish (tight schoolers)

middle- 30 blood fin tetras (tight schoolers), 7 panda garras (algea eaters and VERY active), and 30 diamond tetras (good schoolers and nice shimmer)

bottom- 30 galaxy rasboras (good schoolers and like densely planted tanks), 5 khuli loaches (scavengers), 9 upside down cats (scavengers) 60-100 blue tiger shrimp or less expensive ghost shrimp (scavengers), 3 male florida flag fish (gaurunteed to eat all types of algea), and a bunch of nerite snails

still jealous about the 150 gallons


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Of the options you listed I would go for the schools of small fish.

Another option would be the way I have my 150 setup. It is a NPT with a mix of smallish peaceful cichlids: a breeding pair of angels, keyhole cichlids, nannacara anomala, curviceps, 2 types of apistos, a blue ram, and a pair of bushynose plecos. Everybody gets along well and there is enough space, rocks, driftwood, and plants that even when breeding there is room for the non-breeding fish to get away from the aggressive parents. The angels spawn routinely and I've raised apisto cacatuoides and nannacara anomala fry to adulthood in the tank. I used to have a school of harlequin rasboras in the tank, but removed them to try to get some angel fry to adulthood (no luck yet, but that is another story). You could add a school or schools of fish to my setup too.


----------



## JustinKScott (Aug 1, 2011)

I say cherry barbs! They look amazing against the green background!


Jks
---------
60g waterfall tank
80g high tech planted (2.7w/g t5ho, pressured co2, EI ferts)
Bare-bottom Discus growth tank w/ 8 juvies
Angelfish breeder


----------

